# Windows 10 File Explorer not working



## lyndacatt (Jul 19, 2007)

Thought I would share this. After the last upgrade of Windows 10, the File Explorer stopped working. I found a way around it. Go into Control Panel, then Administrative tools, then you will be able to find your files. Found this AFTER I had spoken to Microsoft techs who had no idea what was wrong.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

And does file explorer then work normally after doing that the first time ?


----------

